# Настройка голосов аккордеона



## gera-alex (8 Май 2014)

Weltmeister, буду 12-14 мая в Москве, надо настроить голоса правой руки, там несколько нот. Кто может взяться за это дело? Посоветуйте


----------



## Gross (8 Май 2014)

может, здесь? http://kn-music.ru/index/remont_nastroika_akkordeon_bayan/0-6


----------



## vev (8 Май 2014)

*Gross*,
Я им как-то звонил. Столько снобизма и "желания работать" я редко где встречал. Хотя. ..


----------



## oleg45120 (8 Май 2014)

*vev*,
не надо грязи. Саша Новиков постоянно меня выручает по мелкому ремонту. Звоните смело ему.89035997706


----------



## vev (8 Май 2014)

*oleg45120*,
Олег, я не знаю кто кого выручает. Я звонил по поводу прокладки между мехом и полукорпусом и посмотреть клавиши на предмет скрипа. Не склалось. Может день был какой-то особенный. ..


----------

